# While I know she's 10,



## amurphy (Aug 29, 2001)

It never occured to me to call Shannon a senior







. She acts Ed Zachery the same now as when we adopted her 5 years ago through a post on this board








It must be a trick of the camera, but in person she looks no where near as grey as she looks here...


















[

Andy


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a sweet smiley face. She's a pretty girl!!!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

She looks alot like My Re. (Serena) She is 7, as I was shocked recently to calculate out.
My kids are 5, 6, and 7 now!!! Where did the time go?!?!


----------



## amurphy (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestWhat a sweet smiley face. She's a pretty girl!!!


With the expressions she comes up with sometimes, I'm convinced she's really a dwarf in a dog suit







And I don't know if this is true of all rescues, but she is *so* in tune to how my wife is feeling, it's almost scary. Cathy just has to walk in the door and if she's sad, or grumpy, Shannon comes running over and follows her all around the house (yes, even into the bathroom







)trying to give Cathy the paw as a comforting gesture.




> Originally Posted By: Melinda&JayShe looks alot like My Re. (Serena) She is 7, as I was shocked recently to calculate out.
> My kids are 5, 6, and 7 now!!! Where did the time go?!?!


Her "brother" McDuff, who we got as a puppy, turned 7 on Mar 21...?!?!?!?!?!?!


Andy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She does look like Serena!!!! Pretty girl!

I am not sure how this aging stuff works either.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

What a great smile she has


----------

